# How to permanently disable tmobile update?



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Is there a way to disable tmobile update permanently? I have automatic update turned off. It's been trying to download 5.0 Lolipop. I had to take it off wifi to stop it. As soon as I put it back on wifi, it downloaded. Without permission of course. I just recently switched from my S5 active to the regular S5, due to a broken camera. It WAS on lolipop until I had my dad change it back, as it was rooted. I have no clue what to do as far as rooting goes, but I do know I like the stock OS best. Especially 4.4.2. I had an S5 before, and it updated to Lolipop. It was horrible. Laggy, froze often. All I know is how to change it back using Odin, if it's the stock recovery. Which, I don't think it is..


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm currently dealing with the notification of download. i can't even get the notification to go away. For now at least. It's rather bothersome, as I hate when there's useless notifications.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

To my knowledge, there isn't a way to stop it in the stock Android OS. It will download and install automatically.


----------

